# Hip Arthroscopy with femoral acetabular decompression CPT code?



## JillSmithers (Jul 31, 2013)

Can anyone point me to the CPT code for this? The best I've seen in research is 27299. Is there anything more specific?


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 31, 2013)

JillSmithers said:


> Can anyone point me to the CPT code for this? The best I've seen in research is 27299. Is there anything more specific?



scope unlisted would be 29999. Do you have op?


----------



## JillSmithers (Dec 9, 2013)

PROCEDURE:
1.   Right hip arthroscopy with extensive debridement.
2.   Debridement of labrum.
3.   Debridement of cartilage.
4.   Femoral acetabular decompression.

"The patient was brought to the operating theater and placed in the supine
position. After general anesthesia the patient was placed on a fracture table
with the leg distracted in traction.  Under fluoroscopic guidance a starting
hole was created in the lateral position and a portal was developed.  Under
direct fluoroscopic and arthroscopic guidance an anterior portal was
developed.  The disease and debris were noted in the joint and through the
anterior portal a shaver was introduced.  We used a variety of shavers as
well as biters to debride the labrum in multiple areas of articular cartilage
disease. We felt we significantly improved the patient's mechanical
irregularities and the joint wounds were copiously irrigated. Portals were
closed with 3-0 nylon.  The wounds were dressed. The patient was taken to the
recovery room in a stable condition."


This is what he says in the OP report. Any suggestions?


----------



## nyyankees (Dec 9, 2013)

JillSmithers said:


> PROCEDURE:
> 1.   Right hip arthroscopy with extensive debridement.
> 2.   Debridement of labrum.
> 3.   Debridement of cartilage.
> ...



What I see is just a debridement of the labrum - 29862.


----------



## JillSmithers (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok! Thank you!


----------

